# 2.6.13 kernel, udev and Nvidia module

## gattu_marrudu

I have read some previous forums about this issue, but after switching to udev (Kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r3/i386, nvidia kernel module) to manage my devices, I still cannot start my X server. I re-emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, recompiled the kernel, the X server always answers "failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module".

The nvidia and agpgart modules are properly loaded, but I cannot find any /dev/nvidia* entry on my filesystem.

Any hints?

gm

----------

## H4wk

did you follow the guide? Its possible you didn't add a paramater to your kernel in GRUB/LILO.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## gattu_marrudu

Yes, I did. I modified the /etc/conf.d/rc file and added the entries "udev nodevfs devfs=nomount. In addition, if I remove these entries, I'm no longer able to boot with devfs.

----------

## hede

if you don't want an udev-only-system a workaround would be to create these nodes manually:

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
```

(if you have RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in your /etc/conf.d/rc this won't work after reboot)

btw: i'm writing this cause i'm searching a solution too and im expecting some answers here forwarded to my email  :Wink: 

----------

## el_chavo

Running  /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh  solved my problem, though I've wasted quite a few hours already trying to figure that out! Thanks for the tip.

----------

## dmpogo

 *hede wrote:*   

> if you don't want an udev-only-system a workaround would be to create these nodes manually:
> 
> ```
> /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh
> ```
> ...

 

You have to do it on udev-only system as well.  Since 2.6.13 sysfs seems unable to handle non-GPL devices

----------

## raf

Hi,

I'm running 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 with nvidia-7676. I have everything running perfectly, X, fb, suspend to disk, udev, glx, everything rock solid. I didn't have to do anything special to get the nvidia module to load. I did have to hack nv.c in the nvidia binary drivers to get suspend to disk to work but that's it. That's off topic but I can provide the patch and e-build I made for anyone who wants it.

I remember getting an error similar to "failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module" if I tried to use fb-nvidia. If I just use the standard vesa-tng and fb, plus console fb everything worked fine. 

Please let me know if I can help out here. Perhaps post some config files?

----------

## dmpogo

 *raf wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I'm running 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 with nvidia-7676. I have everything running perfectly, X, fb, suspend to disk, udev, glx, everything rock solid. I didn't have to do anything special to get the nvidia module to load. I did have to hack nv.c in the nvidia binary drivers to get suspend to disk to work but that's it. That's off topic but I can provide the patch and e-build I made for anyone who wants it.
> 
> I remember getting an error similar to "failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module" if I tried to use fb-nvidia. If I just use the standard vesa-tng and fb, plus console fb everything worked fine. 
> ...

 

if you set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc  and delete /dev/nvidia* devices,

while they be recreated on the next reboot (or nvidia module reload) ?

I tried 7676 on my amd64 machine, and the devices are not created under 2.6.13

----------

## raf

I guess I didn't read this thread close enough when I posted. I am running udev, but not a udev-only system. I stopped the udev guide at:  *Quote:*   

> If you want to use the udev-tweaks Gentoo added to make your life comfortable, then read no more

 I don't want to make my life more complicated then it has to be.

----------

## dmpogo

 *raf wrote:*   

> I guess I didn't read this thread close enough when I posted. I am running udev, but not a udev-only system. I stopped the udev guide at:  *Quote:*   If you want to use the udev-tweaks Gentoo added to make your life comfortable, then read no more I don't want to make my life more complicated then it has to be.

 

Sure   :Very Happy: 

The only issue with nvidia and 2.6.13 seems to be that the /dev/nvidia0 and /dev/nvidiactl devices are not created automatically when nvidia module is loaded. When they are created one way or another (by hand, or preserved from previous run through device tarball) everything is working fine.

Why I asked is that there were some reports of 7676 working (i.e creating devices), I was wondering whether this is really the case, since they did not do it for me, and from explanation in different forums - they should not.

----------

## $moke

See HERE!

Hope works for you too!!!

----------

## roguetoad

My laptop suspends to disk ok, but dies a horrible "must push the power button as the only way to shut it off" death on resume from hibernation. Who here had the patch that helps the nvidia suspend to disk do so more correctly? Please post modded ebuild + patch?

----------

